# Hello...Hola



## BrontoT (May 21, 2009)

Hi I'm from Mexico City.

I am Electronics Engineer; (23 years) and now I am dedicated to breed of some species of mantids, I have H coronatus , P paradoxa, and has recently hatched from my ootheca of S lineola, I would like to see more breeders to make it big my collection.

Greetings

Saludos desde Mexico...la ciudad de la influenza.... :lol: :blink:


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## revmdn (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (May 21, 2009)

Hello, Bronto... and welcome to the forum! Very nice to have you here!  There are a couple of other members from Mexico (well, one at least that I know of). I'm glad to see more members joining from your country.  I look forward to seeing you around the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from hot today in OHIO! :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

N1. xD Not of Hispanic decent, but took Spanish for 2 years in highschool.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 22, 2009)

welcome, doug, southern cali


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 22, 2009)

Welcome, Bronto!

It is always nice to see members from Mexico. Maybe you will be interested in a new website I am starting:

http://mexicoinsects.com

(the website is only a few days old but we have tons of photos to upload...mostly from Jalisco)

Peter


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

Yellow there Bronto from P-town Colorado


----------

